# help: what do you think my uptake scan means



## gravy (Jun 27, 2010)

My endo sent me for a thyroid uptake scan - she said if it lights up like a christmas tree it is Graves, if it doesnt it is post-partum thyroiditis.. pretty sure this is a christmas tree?

I had the radioactive injection and fifteen minutes later the 5 minute long scans..

My Endo is overseas for a fortnight so I realise you arnt doctors here but opinions compared to your own tests would be appreciated just want to know what it is!

scan here

Thankyou everyone in advance :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gravy said:


> My endo sent me for a thyroid uptake scan - she said if it lights up like a christmas tree it is Graves, if it doesnt it is post-partum thyroiditis.. pretty sure this is a christmas tree?
> 
> I had the radioactive injection and fifteen minutes later the 5 minute long scans..
> 
> ...


Hi there and welcome. I did go to the link and the one thing I noticed is that there does appear to be irregularities in the size and shape comparing both sides of the gland.

Not the expert here but here is a link that might prove helpful although I do caution against trying to figure this out your self. Only an experienced radiologist would be able to read and understand the significance.

http://radiographics.rsna.org/content/21/4/957.full


----------



## gravy (Jun 27, 2010)

Thankyou Andros- that site is great but you are right I can see that so many thyroid condition look similair in the scans and none are textbook like mine- will just have to wait and see... but its not easy!!


----------



## jenniepoo18 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi, don't know if you remember me from the other thread or not. We are pretty much in the same situation with these thyroid issues popping up after having our babies. I was wondering if you had to stay away from your little one at all after your uptake scan. My primary care doc was going to send me for one while waiting for my appointment with the endocrinologist, but he did not know if there were any precautions afterwards or not. I'm kind of stuck not knowing what to do as far as treatment, because I had a severe allergic reaction to the Methimazole, so I can't take the drugs, and when my doc retested me after my reaction, my TSH was up to 18, and my free T3 and T4 were almost nonexistent. I'm hoping a scan might give some more answers, but don't want to have to stay away from my daughter right now, because she is in a serious "mommy only" stage right now. Ahhh!


----------



## Allison Gassett (Jun 2, 2010)

HI

I have a 2 year old little girl. I was worried about staying away as well. With the uptake Scan you don't have to worry about staying away from your little one. If you go thru RAI like I did you will have to stay away for a couple days. And no breast feeding (not sure how old your lil one is) after the first 48 hours it is ok to be near your lil one but you have to be careful about having them near your neck. because it can affect other people's thyroids as well. I stayed away for 4 days just to be safe. I had my sister take my daughter for me. I hated being away but I had to do what I could to get healthy and be there for my daughter. I am a single mom.

Allison


----------

